# It seems like Street Sharks is back!



## Bookwolf (Feb 6, 2017)

I was on Deviant Art when I saw this.  blazbaros.deviantart.com: STREET SHARKS: REBOOTED Contest!   It looks like the rights for Street Sharks, been brought out by a Publisher call COMANGA LLC. To celebrate they are throwing an art contest.  What do you guys think? BTW I'm Bookwolf how is everyone doing today?


----------

